# Poodabador Retrevier



## easyrider (Nov 20, 2012)

We finally decided to own another dog after doing without for over 3 years.  

Our first dog was Rex, a very smart dobbie. We inherited Rex's sister, Reefer and those two dogs took us through most of our twenties. These dogs were able to catch frisbees, get a beer and were protective.

Then we had Spot, named by our kids. He was a very protective fun dog but had a tendacy to kill other dogs. He lived for 11 years. Spot was bull terrier and took us through most of our 30's.

Then our next dog was an Akita named Rex. He weighed about 150 and lived 13 years. He grew up with our teen kids and our youngest son. Rex was very gentle but because of his size he was very scary to people that didn't know him. He was our 40's dog.

Now in our 50's we decided to get a poodabador retrevier. The breeder said he will get to about 50 - 60 pounds. We named him Rex and I guess he is what most call a multi gen labradoodle. This dog doesnt shed. Rex uses a potty mat out on the deck and is to the point that he rarely misses. Rex is also retreiving on command which means he will stay until I tell him to fetch. Rex has also been easy to train to heel and all of the other basics. I think this is the dog that will get my slippers someday.  So he is our 50's dog.


Bill


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 20, 2012)

Rex V3 sounds like a wonderful addition to your home!  Congrats


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 20, 2012)

Love it!
Dogs are amazing and wonderful friends through all those stages of our lives.

I recently proclaimed we'd never get another dog (no more house training, dealing with dog hair, furniture wear & tear if you really spoil them, having to get house sitters whenever we travel, bearing the pain of losing an old friend, etc.).  DH looked at me and said, "Do you really think we'll never have another dog?" It was more of a statement than a question.  He is probably right.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 20, 2012)

Life can be pretty good without pets, but it's much, much better with them.  Good luck, and long life with New Rex.

Dave


----------



## ampaholic (Nov 20, 2012)

I've often had a "man's best friend" at my side - but none compare to the dog of my youth. He was a 1/4 German Shepard 3/4 Dingo mix - one smart pooch.

I got him when he was 1 year old from an uncle who had brought him as a puppy from Melbourne. His full name as given by my uncle was "Tzar Nikolay Alexandrovich Romanov" We all called him Nicky - fabulous Frisbee dog.

I hope you have as good a run with Rex as I did with Nicky - 14 years


----------



## tashamen (Nov 20, 2012)

A dog that doesn't shed - wow! We need to see a picture of Rex!


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 20, 2012)

Congrats on a your new dog!

We have two doodles now.  They are both in the 50-60 pound range and DH thinks we should scale back to the 40 pound size in the future for easier traveling.  (Really, two 60 pound dogs in the backseat can never get comfortable.  Someone is always hogging the seat.     )

Our goldendoodle is an amazing fetcher.  He is tennis ball crazy and can catch and chase a ball endlessly.  He also drops the ball right at my feet.  He is a natural. 

Now that they are over 5 years old, I'm considering adding a puppy to the mix.  I think I might be crazy.

Deb


----------



## ricoba (Nov 20, 2012)

Enjoy your new pet. 

Your dogs could easily have our two dogs for lunch since between the two of them they don't weigh more than 10-12 pounds!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 20, 2012)

*Rex after tail docking*


----------



## easyrider (Nov 20, 2012)

*5 months old*


----------



## jackio (Nov 20, 2012)

He is adorable - enjoy him!
I have a "poovanese" or Havanese/poodle mix -I call her a Havanoodle.  She doesn't shed either and is very very smart.  She is just under 10 lbs.


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 20, 2012)

Awww... why get his tail docked?  One of the cutest things is watching a doodle wag his fluffy feather duster tail!

Rex is a cutie.  I hope you all enjoy each other.

Deb


----------



## JudyH (Nov 20, 2012)

I am not going to have another dog, but if I do, it will be a mini golden doodle.

Rex is adorable, the best dog in my life was a lab.


----------



## 2Blessed (Nov 21, 2012)

Beautiful dog. We have a mini golden doodle, and he is so cute. Great addition to the family.


----------



## Glynda (Nov 23, 2012)

*Dogs*

I have never wanted a large dog.  Too much food expense, too much poop to pick up.  But my neighbor has a golden doodle and she's gorgeous and just a gentle giant. I could fall in love with a dog like that! Alas, in addition to the reasons above, I live with a bad back and chromic pain so I need a small, lightweight, laid-back dog.  So we have two Shih Tzus, each weighing 8 lbs.


----------



## RichardL (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice to hear that others are really loving and enjoying their dogs.  In regards to dogs in our fifties,  dogs sure help fill up an empty nest in a different way than children.  I know I am walking on thin ice so I careful not to say better than children.


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 23, 2012)

RichardL said:


> Nice to hear that others are really loving and enjoying their dogs.  In regards to dogs in our fifties,  dogs sure help fill up an empty nest in a different way than children.  I know I am walking on thin ice so I careful not to say better than children.



Funny you should say this.  Our youngest child is finally moving out and we've decided to get a third dog.  I didn't actually think of the dog as a child replacement but the rest of the family is seeing it that way.  I see it as me working at home alone most days with the dogs as my companions.  I really enjoy them.

I also find it amusing that most people ask "why would you want three dogs?"  Nobody would every ask "why would you want three children?"  LOL!!

Deb


----------



## BobDE (Dec 16, 2012)

Beautiful dog! My wife wanted to get another dog before our lab passed, so after much research we got a Cockapoo. What a joy she has brought us. Here is a video that I made for her upcoming birthday:

Sophie, The Birthday Girl!


----------



## easyrider (Dec 18, 2012)

Sophie is a real gem.....  Nice video.

Bill


----------



## BobDE (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Bill. I like her more than some people I know! LOL



easyrider said:


> Sophie is a real gem.....  Nice video.
> 
> Bill


----------



## Transit (Dec 19, 2012)

labadoodle,poodlelaber, poovanese. Back in the day we called these mutts.
You can get a shitzu mixed with a bulldog and call it a bullshit.


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 19, 2012)

We just added a new poomix to our family.  She is an "Irish goldendoodle", 1/4 irish setter, 1/4 golden retriever, 1/2 poodle.  I truly forgot how much work a puppy is!!






Loved seeing Sophie's video!

Deb


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 19, 2012)

Both very cute dogs.  The larger the better!!!  We have an 80 lb chocolate lab and are considering a second dog.  Probably another lab, but I also like Weimeramers, Great Danes and Mastiff's.  

Yes, large dogs eat more but they are intuitive and have a "human element" to them.  I am convinced that my lab is a reincarneted soul from a previous life.  He understands what I say and has so many human characteristics.  I truely do treat him like a third child... Birthday and Chirstmas presents, Dairy Queen after the Vet...


----------



## BobDE (Dec 19, 2012)

That is a beautiful dog as well Deb. Does she shed?



DebBrown said:


> We just added a new poomix to our family.  She is an "Irish goldendoodle", 1/4 irish setter, 1/4 golden retriever, 1/2 poodle.  I truly forgot how much work a puppy is!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BobDE (Dec 19, 2012)

We had a lab before and she thought that she was a lap dog! But I didn't mind



gnorth16 said:


> Both very cute dogs.  The larger the better!!!  We have an 80 lb chocolate lab and are considering a second dog.  Probably another lab, but I also like Weimeramers, Great Danes and Mastiff's.
> 
> Yes, large dogs eat more but they are intuitive and have a "human element" to them.  I am convinced that my lab is a reincarneted soul from a previous life.  He understands what I say and has so many human characteristics.  I truely do treat him like a third child... Birthday and Chirstmas presents, Dairy Queen after the Vet...


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 19, 2012)

*Lowchen*

After almost a year dogless, we just added a 4 legged dependent to our family. He is almost 5 y.o. From Denmark. His last people called him 'Bear' but he really doesn't answer to it, so I think I will revert to his puppy name of Lille Isbjorn- Little Polar Bear in Danish. Izzy for short. I don't have an actual picture of him, but in the link below are examples of lowchens in show trim. Ours has a 'teddy bear' or puppy cut. 
http://www.thelowchenclubofamerica.org/
They are quite rare, and were nearly extinct as recently as the 1960's. So far he's intact. To keep him calmer and to curb his wanderlust, that little detail will be remedied in Feb, so if you happen to have a cute, white poodle or cocker that needs serviced let me know soon. 

Pretty cute don'tcha think?

Jim


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 19, 2012)

BobDE said:


> That is a beautiful dog as well Deb. Does she shed?



No... the great thing about the doodle mixes is no or minimal shedding.  We have two other doodles.  Our labradoodle has a very poodle like coat and does not shed.  Our goldendoodle has a baby fine wavy coat and sheds a little.  We find hairballs in the corners but not on our clothes or furniture.  So far the pup seems to be a non-shedder.

Deb


----------



## easyrider (Dec 19, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> After almost a year dogless, we just added a 4 legged dependent to our family. He is almost 5 y.o. From Denmark. His last people called him 'Bear' but he really doesn't answer to it, so I think I will revert to his puppy name of Lille Isbjorn- Little Polar Bear in Danish. Izzy for short. I don't have an actual picture of him, but in the link below are examples of lowchens in show trim. Ours has a 'teddy bear' or puppy cut.
> http://www.thelowchenclubofamerica.org/
> They are quite rare, and were nearly extinct as recently as the 1960's. So far he's intact. To keep him calmer and to curb his wanderlust, that little detail will be remedied in Feb, so if you happen to have a cute, white poodle or cocker that needs serviced let me know soon.
> 
> ...



Wow, I don't believe I have ever seen one of these. How big do they get ? 

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 19, 2012)

easyrider said:


> Wow, I don't believe I have ever seen one of these. How big do they get ?
> 
> Bill



He's about Cocker size. 18-20 lbs. no shed and (said to be) hypoalergenic.


----------



## shagnut (Dec 19, 2012)

Lucky for Rex, he's got great parents!! I can't ponder a life without a pet. I can not believe my Monkey is now 9 yrs old & Mater is 6. They were my first real dogs, always been a cat lover. I didn't know how to train them, they trained me.  Have fun with Rex.  shaggy


----------

